# Wanting to make a sump/filter but need help



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am thinking about making a sump filter but am unsure how the pump/pumps need to work does anyone have a good plan and explanation as to how to do it, would like to have my heater and co2 reactor in it as well

Regards Darren


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

You only need one pump to run a sump - this pumps water from the sump to the aquarium. When you're sizing it make sure you look at the manufacturer's data on 'head'. This is the distance between the water level in the sump and the water level in the aquarium (typically about 3'). A pump with a rating of 1,000 gallons per hour might pump only 500 gallons per hour at a 3' head. As always, get something a bit bigger than you think you need, as manufacturers do have a tendency to be optimistic about their products' abilities.

The movement of water from the tank to the sump in never powered (unless the sump is above the tank - unlikely in a home situation). It must travel from the tank to the sump by gravity, either by (a) having the tank drilled at the level you want the water level to be at (and attaching a pipe from this hole to the sump, or by (b) drilling the bottom and either installing a vertical pipe up from this hole to the level you want the water level to be at, or building a corner overflow, or lastly (c) by using an overflow box, which is a kind of fixed, self restarting syphon (this hangs on the side of the tank). You can find loads of info about plumbing a tank for a sump, either by using a google search, or by having a look at fishkeeping forums (especially reef and cichlid forums).

Having your heater and CO2 in the sump is a brilliant idea, and one of the main reasons for using a sump (to keep equipment out of the tank and hidden). All your filtration would also be in the sump, whether it is powered by the water moving through the sump (ie the water has to pass through your filter media before being pumped up to the tank), or by attaching any kind of filter you like to the sump. any moitoring probes (eg for CO2 or temperature) can go in the sump. The ultimate goal of most sump users is to not have ANY pipes or wires going over the rim of the tank.

If you use any automated dosing of fertilisers, these can also go directly into the sump.

When you're doing a water change, the new water can be added to the sump.

If you've got a mess in the tank for any reason in the tank which you want to clear up, and it's not water change time, just put an open bottomed container (like an upturned soda bottle with the lid removed and the bottom cut off) filled with floss in the sump, and syphon out whatever you want from the tank into that. You can syphon/vacuum for as long as you want.

Sumps are brilliant! I've only touched on the basics you asked, so have a look on the internet, and post any more specific questions on here. Or let me know if you don't have any luck finding info on other forums and I'll find you some links. Main thing is, don't rush into anything (half the fun is in the planning and construction anyway!).

Have fun looking at people's amazing sumps!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Mark thats awesome, one problem drilling the tank is not an option for us so the syphon box looks like the go.....thanks heaps I take it that a sump is a sump with regards to fresh or marine is that correct with the obvious differences like skimmers etc...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

You can also build a Overflow from PVC which is what I've done as well as construct the sump from a 29g tank.

Craig


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

Duzzy, I wish I could write more but time is not on my side this morning so just a few quick points/tips. I run two sumps, two pumps, and two overflows on my 135 and a single sump on my 55. The big thing about this is that they are not filters, but just a place to put your filter media. The two sumps on my larger tank are the acrylic, store bought kind and are way too small for me to put in a heater, especially when using a submersible pump. My larger sump on my 55 is made from a 20 gallon high, a trash can, pot scrubbers, and a two drawer unit that I put my mechanical media into. All of this sits on top of a false bottom of egg crate . Under the false bottom is my heater. I can post pictures if you want me to.

So a couple of things about sumps that I would really stress. I am not trying to be a jerk or anything, just really want to convey this because it almost caused me a small flood in my house.

When your return pump is turned off, the siphon overflow will continue to siphon water until it reaches a set point (normally this is when the water level drops below your "overflow box" or the piece that is inside your tank). This extra water is going into your sump so DO NOT fill your sump up all the way or it will overflow. I found a calculator a while back that I will try to find for you when I get home. 

The second is your return is connected to your pump and if your pump is off and the return stays under the water level, the water siphon itself through your return back into the sump, thus causing my almost flood. Different methods are out there to stop this, one being one way check valve in your return line, the other is a simple hole in your return line. When the water level drops because the pump is off, the air being sucked into the return line from this hole will break the siphon. Make sense? If not let me know and I can go into further detail about overflows and such.

Bottom line is that sump does not have to be a tank, but just a bucket or even a Rubbermaid tub. Drawer units you get from Wal-mart make it VERY easy to throw a filter sheet in and remove when it needs to be cleaned. And lastly, my sumps cause some serious evaporation and need to be covered with Saran Wrap. I am trying to design my own with a lid so that this will not happen.

And I know I said lastly, but there is one more thing. My 20 gallon high sump takes up almost all my stand. My two other sumps have the same issue. When all is said and done they almost cost the same as a cannister. In my two or so years running a sump, the biggest issue is how much space they take up. If I were to have to do it again I would still go with a sump, but try to do something to save some space in my stand. That is my two cents at least.


----------



## herosipet (Feb 28, 2008)

duzzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am thinking about making a sump filter but am unsure how the pump/pumps need to work does anyone have a good plan and explanation as to how to do it, would like to have my heater and co2 reactor in it as well
> 
> Regards Darren


Hi! I found this site hope this helps.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Uthup_Sump_Filter.html

Good luck


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks herosipet


----------

